# One is Potty Trained - One is not



## Wanda (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi group,

I have a boy a male, Casper and a female, Angel. They are both a year old. I got Casper when he was 8 weeks old and I got Angel when she was 5 months old. Casper took to the pads very quickly and really did well even when I took hom other places. Then, I moved his pad and it did something to him and I've had a heck of a time getting him trained again. I started training the both of them and it has been a very difficult time. 

The problem...One of them uses the pad and the other doesn't and I have not been able to catch them to see who is being good. Is there a way, without separating them for me to find out which still needs additional training? Is there some food or treat I can give one that will SAFELY change the color of his/her poop or urine?

Thanks,
Wanda, Angel, Casper Love...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would simply confine them when you are not supervising them (if they're inseperable and trustworthy, they could be crated together). Then take them to their potty place on a schedule and reward them for going in the right place. You may never know who, but it will solve the problem.


----------



## Wanda (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been doing this for such a VERY LONGGGGGGGG time but it's just not working. I don't know what to do any more. I just can't seem to catch the one doing right or the one not doing right. Is there anything else I can do? I really, really, need help!!!

Thanks
Angel & Caspers' Mom :smhelp:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I would do what JMM recommended in her reply to you. 

Have you never seen one of them going on the pad or going where they're not supposed to?? I'm always walking up on mine when they are on the pad and yes, they look quite embarassed. 

You really have to keep an eye on them to make sure they don't potty where you don't want them to.

I can tell by just the way one of mine exits and re-enters the room that they have just gone potty - and if I don't notice they let me know so they can have their potty treat. Good luck!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I absolutely agree with JMM, you need to confine them and do the schedule thing. Is it that one is just missing the pad or are they going no where near the pad. I know, every once in a while, one of the boys will be facing the pad, sniffing the pad and pooping a bit off of it. I guess that they figure that they are sniffing it that must mean their butt is on it also! LOL Usually when that happens I just tell them to get on the pad, and they actually know what I mean!!

Pacino will usually squeal on Ralphie if he misses the pad by a hair because Pacino is my clean freak. He will actually come into the room I am in and bark at me once to follow him and he will lead me to the pad!! He has this thing about poop, he don't like it!! He doesn't want to walk anywhere where there is poop, God forbid. If he is outside and someone didn't clean up after their dog and if he goes anywhere near it he literally jumps in the other direction...LOL...he is so funny.

Good luck in your training.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Wanda (Oct 2, 2007)

*I can't believe I haven't caught them either, especially since I'm home all day. I have a special area for them to potty in and I keep clean pads down. One of them will go in the potty area on the pads but one of them will potty on the floor completely away from the potty area. 

Last night when I went into the play room where they were, instead of running to me like they usually do, Angel immediately laid down with her head between her paws and Casper just stood where he was. Angel is very sensitive and all girl where Casper is stubborn and all boy. They both obviously knew that one of them did wrong since neither of them ran to me but once again, I'm just not sure which one it was. 

It's difficult trying to watch them because if they see me focus on them then they want my attention. Casper wants to play while Angel wants to be held and give kisses.

I'm going to keep trying until I win this battle. Thanks to all of you for your suggestions. I just love this group, everyone is just so great and I love hering stories about the other dogs. Marie, your boys are just hilarious!

Thanks all,
Wanda, Casper & Angel* :bysmilie:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I had the same problem with my fluffs and I did just like JMM said in her post. They were only allowed to have freedom in one room of the house and only when I was in there with them. If I wasn't able to be in there even if only for a minute they got into their little room and I put up the baby gate. After just a couple days of that I found out that it was my little girl pottying and pooing in the living room so then I worked with her. Every morning after she had her breakfast I would put her on her potty pad and she was not allowed to get off untill she went potty if she didn't after 10 minutes she went to her crate for 15 minutes and I kept repeating that untill she did potty then I praised her like crazy, gave her a treat and then she got to come out and have playtime. I did this with her about 4 times a day for about a week. It took a lot of time but it worked. Good luck!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think they each need their own potty place. Try laying pads in opposite corners and see what happens. My Clifford, needed space to pee, and I spread the litter boxes everywhere. It got to be too hectic and now he goes outside only and no more litter boxes, Thank Goodness! I think maybe whichever one it is they don't like to share their potty space with the other and would perfer somewhere else.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I once a long time ago moved NEmo's potty pad , oh he didn't like that and went in the living room and did poopy :biggrin: I put his pad right back where it was before and I never had a problem.I really think they don't like their pad being moved, did u try moving it back?


----------



## Wanda (Oct 2, 2007)

Jen I did just what you did with potty training and one is very good about it and, as we know, one isn't. 

Cloey, your suggestion of a separate potty area sounds good so I'm going to try it.


----------

